# The X Slide



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Fellow Archery enthusiasts,

I came across a unique product at the ATA show this past January that sparked my interest immensely, going so far as to picking up a few for testing purposes. Last year, I made the switch to a Saunders Hyperglide on my '12 Lethal Force, and definitely noticed a difference, but after almost two months and a couple hundred shots, I see no reason to ever install the Hyperglide slide again. Some general specs of the X Slide, which is manufactured and invented by William Dahl of X Brand Archery are as follows-

-Higher Density Teflon-Infused Delrin
-.003" Tolerance on cable guard rod
-No press required for assembly
-CNC Machined Delrin roller
-Black Luster coated Plastite screws
-3/16" steel dowel pin w/ marine rated black luster coating

I have been meaning to post a long review with my findings, pictures, and all the information I have collected, however I feel that it will be more beneficial to start a continuous thread now, due to the recent interest of my fellow AT members. A short video of the 3d modeling, plus a rendered sketch can be seen on the website, xslide.net , and I would love to answer any questions about this product to the best of my knowledge.

In no way am I affiliated at the moment with the company at the moment, but I did pick up a couple at the show to be spread out and used for testing on many bow setups. I will get more into the details of my testing and will keep updating this thread as the process continues, so stay tuned as I introduce this product step-by-step!

Thanks for looking,

Anton

Backyard Bowmen/Sudden Impact Archery


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Anton


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

You're very welcome! Archers helping archers... 

I'll post a pic later today!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for info. One question, why only one roller? Please explain. Also sent pm.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

arrowblaster said:


> Thanks for info. One question, why only one roller? Please explain. Also sent pm.


I was asking myself the same thing. I decided to wait for a few detailed pictures before concluding that there is indeed a single roller though. 

It would be really interesting and fun to see about the ability to get these slides into a few archer's hands, and on their bows to get a few real world views and opinions.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

In regard to the single roller design, this is what came to conclusions with-

The one roller allows for horizontal travel along the plane of the rod, and since the slide base moves freely along the cable guard rod, both cables have the ability to adjust to the least resistance independently. It is almost as if the roller and the rest of the slide are two separate systems, both with a very low friction value even with the large force given by the cables wanting to return to centershot. 

Hope this helps/ clarifies your question!


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Apohlo said:


> In regard to the single roller design, this is what came to conclusions with-
> 
> The one roller allows for horizontal travel along the plane of the rod, and since the slide base moves freely along the cable guard rod, both cables have the ability to adjust to the least resistance independently. It is almost as if the roller and the rest of the slide are two separate systems, both with a very low friction value even with the large force given by the cables wanting to return to centershot.
> 
> Hope this helps/ clarifies your question!


I am going to have to see one in action. I am having a little trouble visualizing the mechanics. 

I am not telling you that you were not clear in your explanation. My brain is just running on empty at the moment. To say I am a bit tired is an understatement.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a pic of the slide for starters!!!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

On my Lethal Force...


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Apohlo said:


> On my Lethal Force...
> View attachment 2182098
> View attachment 2182099
> View attachment 2182102


Now you have my attention.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Hope the pics help my post about the independent nature of the slide. In any of the pics, if I were to grab the main housing (delrin infused Teflon) piece and slide it towards the end of the rod, the other cable, paired with the roller, will stay put. 

It is a very unique concept and seems to really help reduce tension during the pull and shot cycles.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I do like the concept. It is definitely interesting.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Yep, worth a try. Where do we get them?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for pics. Sending pm.


----------



## Nevrslipn (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd like to know here to get one aswell...I just purchased two hyper glides n already can feel bumps on my delta..they where smooth at first n actuilly made the draw cycle sighted and smoother


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Nevrslipn said:


> I'd like to know here to get one aswell...I just purchased two hyper glides n already can feel bumps on my delta..they where smooth at first n actuilly made the draw cycle sighted and smoother


I have a couple left that I would gladly send to anyone for the cost I purchased them at the show! Feel free to shoot me a pm if you want to try one of these out!

Thanks


----------



## Trueflight1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any videos?


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Trueflight1 said:


> Any videos?


I haven't put any together yet, but will eventually, plus make an attempt to take a slow motion sequence at 240fps with my camera!


----------



## TNApocalypse (Nov 7, 2014)

I know bill but i thought id share my experience with the slide anyway. Ever since hes put them on my bows ive noticed a change in the draw cycle. it definitely makes the draw smoother and actually made me feel like i was pulling back less weight. This removed a small amount of torque in my wrist that gives me a bit more stability at full draw. I shoot a 2012 pse stinger with his previous slide and a 2010 hoyt vantage elite with his new x slide. I have definitely noticed an improvement in my bow shoulder fatigue and draw cycle. I've had the new x slide for about 2 months and i am definitely enjoying it. I have like a 31.5 inch draw also and most bows i draw back give me shoulder issues, this seemed to help with that.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Nevrslipn said:


> I'd like to know here to get one aswell...I just purchased two hyper glides n already can feel bumps on my delta..they where smooth at first n actuilly made the draw cycle sighted and smoother


It's good to know I am not alone in this. I sent Saunders an email about my concerns with the Hyper Glide. I have not heard from them yet. 

I don't know why the Hyper Glide is bumpy with a slight noise, but the problem is there. I am hoping Saunders will reply with a solution, or send another slide.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

2 rollers that could move independent of each other sounds interesting. But I guess the reason they didn't do that was probably would cause cable contact....

Anyway how is the cable/fletch clearance on an obsession?


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

enkriss said:


> 2 rollers that could move independent of each other sounds interesting. But I guess the reason they didn't do that was probably would cause cable contact....
> 
> Anyway how is the cable/fletch clearance on an obsession?


Lol I would like to know that. I can let you know in a few weeks when the addiction gets here


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

The slide moved the cables closer to centershot in comparison with the hyperglide, but not enough to cause concern with fletching contact. I have shot a few different vanes, and high profile blazers pass the powder test. 

In turn, bringing the cables closer to the center allowed for a decrease in cam lean, which made a big difference downrange!


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

How much are these? Looks interesting!


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Apohlo said:


> The slide moved the cables closer to centershot in comparison with the hyperglide, but not enough to cause concern with fletching contact. I have shot a few different vanes, and high profile blazers pass the powder test.
> 
> In turn, bringing the cables closer to the center allowed for a decrease in cam lean, which made a big difference downrange!


What Obsession Bows have you shot them on?


----------



## smeezo (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like an innovative product.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

As of right now, only the '12 Lethal Force. Other bows include a PSE Stinger NI, PSE Chaos, and Diamond Rapture so far.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

To clarify, this slide works for all standard (3/8") cable rod configurations, both straight and bent.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the Price is $36 which I feel is alittle too costly..


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

At the time of the show, suggested retail was $43. I will make a note to talk with Will today or tomorrow to find out more info on how these can be purchased, and who can get them! 

On a side note, I'm afraid I don't have any left of my original purchase from the show...


Thanks


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

bowtecher82nd said:


> I think the Price is $36 which I feel is alittle too costly..


I received an email response back, and I think I was quoted $36 or $37 for the slide shipped. I didn't post the pricing because I did not want to seem as if I was trying to cause any problems. However, since you posted, I decided to back up the price with my own experience. 

For that price I will continue to shoot a standard slide, or try another Saunders. The X-Slide is going to need to come down in price to be competitive. Of course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

That's the only reason I posted price was just to say that to sell more they need to get the price more Competitive as well, Most slides are between $9 and $15 bucks.. If they could sell them for $25 more would be interested in them..


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

If I had been told $20 to my door I would have been excited. 

At that price Dahl would likely sell more than he can build.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, I bought one and the price was a little shocking but on my previous OB bows the slide have ate up the cables so I was willing to pay it. I used 3 different slides


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

bowtecher82nd said:


> I think the Price is $36 which I feel is alittle too costly..


Wow! I'm out at that price, good idea but overpriced IMO.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

If the builder / manufacturer could get a few of these slides I to peoples hands, and on their bows he would likely receive a great "word of mouth" advertising and sell quite of few X-Slides. The concept is great on paper, and it looks good on the bow presented in this thread. However, I want to know without a shadow of a doubt the product is going to work.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

I just talked with William, slides are available directly through him via the contact portion of his website. From what I understand, he did decrease his price from the date of the ATA show to now to be more competitive with the rest of the market- any lower and he would have no reason to be in business. 

I do feel that it is a premium price for a slide, but my opinion has also changed in the fact that it is a very important piece to your bow setup. 

I compare it to buying fuel for small engines. You can buy cheap gas that works, taking a serious toll on internal components until the engine needs to be replaced, or you can buy premium, no-ethanol gas that makes the piece of equipment run better without degrading the engine's ability to function. 

A cheap cable slide works, but normally causes string wear, eventually leading up to purchasing a new set of strings per year or two. Others may cost more, but improving the life of the strings 2x or 3x, all the while improving the performance of the bow makes much more sense IMO. I've had experience with this firsthand, which is why this slide interested my in the first place. Hope this provides a little thinking material for all willing to read this lengthy post.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

Apohlo said:


> On my Lethal Force...
> View attachment 2182098
> View attachment 2182099
> View attachment 2182102


So let me get this right. It looks like you have a cable on a roller and will have no cable ware on that cable. You have one cable riding on a Teflon post with a indention on the post and it would seem to me you would have cable ware on that cable. What am I missing here. Thanks in advance. Later Jerry


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Jerry, 

The Teflon post with the indentation functions as any slide would, where the roller allows for lateral movement of the cable separately. The roller aids in the limitation if cable wear, but the string sliding through the radiused indentation in the Teflon post is normal, and will not cause any issues. To the extent of my testing, I have not noticed any additional wear in my strings.
That's my view on the design!


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Apohlo said:


> I just talked with William, slides are available directly through him via the contact portion of his website. From what I understand, he did decrease his price from the date of the ATA show to now to be more competitive with the rest of the market- any lower and he would have no reason to be in business.
> 
> I do feel that it is a premium price for a slide, but my opinion has also changed in the fact that it is a very important piece to your bow setup.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the website to get one of these?


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

It is currently under construction, but you can contact him directly from the contact portion! 

www.xslide.net


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Rigidarm (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
To me the price is very reasonable even at 50.00 if it is mostly Delrin. That material is very expensive. Do a search on Delrin and you'll be shocked at the price. Then the guy did a design that might really assist string and guide wear and tear like never done before,.... so I'm gettin one. I have close to 2,000. in bow gear and if a new guide design like this one helps performance I'm in. I'll give a review on this page after a couple hundred arrows. I have one coming in a day or two and it will get put on my 28.5/65# Delta 6. Good luck to Xslides on this one.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Rigidarm said:


> Hi guys,
> To me the price is very reasonable even at 50.00 if it is mostly Delrin. That material is very expensive. Do a search on Delrin and you'll be shocked at the price. Then the guy did a design that might really assist string and guide wear and tear like never done before,.... so I'm gettin one. I have close to 2,000. in bow gear and if a new guide design like this one helps performance I'm in. I'll give a review on this page after a couple hundred arrows. I have one coming in a day or two and it will get put on my 28.5/65# Delta 6. Good luck to Xslides on this one.


I look forward to reading your review.


----------



## rolkin (Dec 21, 2014)

This looks really promising. I definitely want to see a video of it in action.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Arrived today!! Cancelled my Obsession order but should be picking up an Elite 35 tomorrow.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Rigidarm said:


> Hi guys,
> To me the price is very reasonable even at 50.00 if it is mostly Delrin. That material is very expensive. Do a search on Delrin and you'll be shocked at the price. Good luck to Xslides on this one.


I used to put frame sliders on my drag bike in case it tipped over in the trailer, or the pit area. The sliders were made of carbon fiber, aluminum, and delrin plastic. The amount of plastic used in the frame sliders was a great deal more than what is used in a cable guard slide. If I remember correctly, I normally paid about $50 for a pair. 

The cost in the X-Slide has nothing to do with the material used in my opinion. I believe the price is due to a limited amount of product due to a new start-up. Also included would be the time it takes to manufacture the slide.

In my opinion (I know, everyone has an opinion, and they all stink) a greater profit could be made if the product was more reasonably priced. A lower price would get the X-Slide to more customers. More customers equals a foundation, or a fan base that could and would advertise by word of mouth. 

If William wants to keep his product in an elite status, then he can keep the product price high. Unfortunately this approach misses out on a large customer base. I am certainly not on Mr. Dahl's marketing team, I do not know his vision or goals, nor do I know the true quality of the product. Therefore I can only make assumptions. 

Would you rather have a Porsche or a Nissan? Would you prefer a BMW or Mercedes, or a Chrysler? All of the vehicles mentioned get the same exact job done, they just do so while impressing a market that is out of reach of the general consumer. Granted, the higher end vehicles also advertised to be a better quality than their lower priced competition. Chevrolet, Ford, and Dodge however are selling more vehicles, and making a greater profit due to units sold.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

If any Obsession Bow owners would like to add/test one of these slides to their rig at a promotional "testing" price, send me a PM. I currently have a limited quantity (more than 10 less than 20) of these slides that I would like to collect data on. Regular pricing on slides are also available for those not interested in providing follow up data reports.


----------



## rolkin (Dec 21, 2014)

brdymakr said:


> If any Obsession Bow owners would like to add/test one of these slides to their rig at a promotional "testing" price, send me a PM. I currently have a limited quantity (more than 10 less than 20) of these slides that I would like to collect data on. Regular pricing on slides are also available for those not interested in providing follow up data reports.


brdymakr, sent you a PM


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Rigidarm said:


> Hi guys,
> To me the price is very reasonable even at 50.00 if it is mostly Delrin. That material is very expensive. Do a search on Delrin and you'll be shocked at the price. Then the guy did a design that might really assist string and guide wear and tear like never done before,.... so I'm gettin one. I have close to 2,000. in bow gear and if a new guide design like this one helps performance I'm in. I'll give a review on this page after a couple hundred arrows. I have one coming in a day or two and it will get put on my 28.5/65# Delta 6. Good luck to Xslides on this one.


Your's will be in your hands tomorrow Leon (sent one for Ryan's Fusion 7 too just to be able to gather Delta 6 and Fusion 7 data for comparison)...Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise...I did send it USPS though...ugh..


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

rolkin said:


> brdymakr, sent you a PM


Thanks Shawn, your's will be there Saturday. Looking forward to your feedback on it.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to be curious and and ask why the testing is specific to Obsession bows.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Revvv said:


> I have to be curious and and ask why the testing is specific to Obsession bows.


Ditto? I'd love to scrutinize one of these. And in return give some honest, factual feedback.


----------



## Sickboyboone (Jul 9, 2012)

What I find wacky is that people spend a grand on a bare bow then think that 35 dollar trinkets are too pricey? People spend more than that just to change the color of their dampners just to look cool. Haha


----------



## Phishermanjim (Jan 28, 2013)

PM sent..


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Tagging this. Looks interesting


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sickboyboone said:


> What I find wacky is that people spend a grand on a bare bow then think that 35 dollar trinkets are too pricey? People spend more than that just to change the color of their dampners just to look cool. Haha


I don't think it has as much to do with price alone as it does the price for an unproven product. If I'm gonna spend $35 on a cable slide, I want to know that it is a proven design/product. JMO


----------



## Sickboyboone (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll let you know how mine works out


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd like to hear some reviews.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I got one from Brdymakr and installed it on a Fusion 6 so far so good, seems to draw alittle smoother, not sure about speed loss or gain have to go to my shop to check that out..


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Cable wear?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Does it have a money back guarantee?


----------



## Sickboyboone (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure soonerboy. I have confidence that I'll love mine


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Got mine today now to get apart so I can put it on anybody have trouble x getting it apart I may give up and just take off a cable but that would involve getting out of my chair and that just ain't happening right now lol


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok it's on how I will report back with my findings tomm


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Pics not showing on my end. Can't wait for the review.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Well here is my review of the xslide. I put it on and headed out side.at 70 yards my impact was about 4 inches right shot 4,5 arrow groups and all were the same,about 4 inches right.i believe this is due to the cables being closer to the center of the bow.my groups were right on horizontally.so I adjusted sight and proceeded to do a little walk back from test from 30-70 yds and everything was spot on horizontally and vertically. If I did experience any speed loss or gain it cannot be much or my marks would of been off. I truly did not notice any difference in the draw cycle at all. As far as cable wear they look fine after about 50 shots but time will tell on that.do I think the slide is better than stock yes i do but I don't see any real advantages over the saunders I have a roughly 800 to 1000 shots on mine and have not seen any cable wear I replaced the stock one with with the saunders the day I got the bow.the x I a nice slide but not any better than the saunders imo


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Seems like the X Slide is getting out there more now, anybody care to post their thoughts?


----------



## Sickboyboone (Jul 9, 2012)

I asked Jeff to put one on mine before I got it so I don't even know how it was before. But it's a trick little piece of the puzzle. Works great so far


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I got one for sale if anyone is interested 25 tyd


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

olemil4me said:


> I got one for sale if anyone is interested 25 tyd


Ouch, that's gotta hurt. I had high hopes for one. But after reading your review, that's a negative ghost rider.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw Lancaster had these listed now for $14.99 if anyone's interested. Says they're back ordered though.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Big Timber said:


> I saw Lancaster had these listed now for $14.99 if anyone's interested. Says they're back ordered though.


Lol now they're listed at $32.99


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw a little presentation on cam lean with the X Slide in Redding. It definitely reduced the torque on the bow. I picked one up. Haven't had time to put it on yet. But when I do I will also post a review of it!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I got one and put on my PSE Decree HD and it is working great so far. Have about 200 shots on bow and no wear. I've seen the PSE slide wear with as few as 30 shots.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Is this installed properly? If so it appears there will be significant contact with vanes and cables. I will have to check with some foot spray if installed properly. Also are you Obsession guys using the rubber grommet from the original slide?


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Slb, it does look like the slide has been installed correctly, but please do check with some foot spray and post your findings! 
I do believe most of those who have been trying these slides have been leaving the stock rubber grommet on...


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Apohlo said:


> Slb, it does look like the slide has been installed correctly, but please do check with some foot spray and post your findings!
> I do believe most of those who have been trying these slides have been leaving the stock rubber grommet on...


This is without the grommet. With the standard vane orientation for me, cock vane up, there is contact. Slight nock twist no contact.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

As OP, I kind of let this thread get carried downriver without posting, I apologize for that. 

As a checkpoint with the slide on my bow, after hundreds of shots, the X Slide is holding well. 
Coming from a Saunders, I noticed a difference in POI (from the reduction of distance between the cables and arrow). Since the cables are also able to move independently along the axis parallel to the cable guard rod, it seems to not bind up as much during the draw cycle. 

The one disadvantage I, as well as others have found is that you have to be a little more careful with the fletching style and orientation due to the decreased clearance. I will say, it is not an issue whatsoever on my lethal force with the cock vane slightly tilted towards the riser (10°-15°). 

Again, I haven't been very active on AT here in the past few weeks, but life is slowly calming back to normal so I will be available to help and answer any questions you guys might have. 

Thanks for looking as always! 

Apohlo


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Apohlo said:


> As OP, I kind of let this thread get carried downriver without posting, I apologize for that.
> 
> As a checkpoint with the slide on my bow, after hundreds of shots, the X Slide is holding well.
> Coming from a Saunders, I noticed a difference in POI (from the reduction of distance between the cables and arrow). Since the cables are also able to move independently along the axis parallel to the cable guard rod, it seems to not bind up as much during the draw cycle.
> ...


Can you give an opinion on if the grommet should be used or not


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

The grommet, if I understand it's purpose, is simply there to prevent the slide from contacting the metal part of the cable guard rod, and mainly is used in conjunction with the Saunders Hyperglide. If the X slide requires the grommet, the manufacturer would likely put out a notice, or even include the part with the purchase of a slide. Imo, it is not a necessary piece, but it does provide a small buffer to prevent any sort of contact/nose during the shot.


----------



## buzzyb (Feb 18, 2006)

will the x-slide work on a 2015 phoenix shooting fobs


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Since fobs are relatively small in diameter there should not be an issue. Blazers would be a tight fit- but I can't say I have experience with a 15 Phoenix in terms of the slide. I'm sure you could contact some super tuners or dealers on AT here and find a definitive answer!


----------



## Silenceisgolden (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got my x slide in the mail today to replace my Saunders. Shooting an obsession evolution, 60/28...

Right off the bat, 6 shots at 30 yds were 4" low and 4" right. Like others mentioned, I did have to turn the nock slightly for vane clearance. After adjusting my sights, put a few more shots thru and wasn't happy with the groupings...put the Saunders back on and got back to shooting good groups with good arrow flight.

Too close to bow season and it appears I'd have to do some re-tuning with this slide to get it shooting consistent. Is this normal? I understand the left/right issue, but not sure why it's 4" low.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Saunders flew apart yesterday. Put it back together, flew apart again. Replaced with an Xslide. Seems to work ok, but awful noisy and has my cable right across my sight window. Not super impressed with this particular one.


----------

